# Had a Brute Force of a week.



## yama450yfz (Apr 17, 2012)

I did a whole bunch of stuff it started on Monday and ended today just haven't had the time to post.
First off tore her all down and put dielectric grease on all the connections, then did some modifications to the gas tank shield and replaced all my heat tape.
















Then I installed my new exhaust courtesy of V-Force John at Interstate Motorsports, Thanks Again!
























Then adjusted the valves and rejeted her as per V-Force Johns recommendations 180 mains 40 pilots and the air fuel at 2.5 out, changed the oil, flushed the coolant and then cleaned her all up.
























Took her for a ride yesterday and she ran like a bat outta hell raced my buddy's 2012 sportsman 800 and blew him away.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

man I love the look of those pipes. nice work!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

those twin muzzys are sexy !!!!!!!!!!!! just saying


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Very nice. Now we just got to do something with those stock tires...lol


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Gah those muzzys look good. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

to bad they dont make a muzzy for a 1 banger ..lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, It looks great. The black cans were a good choice.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks great man I love the dual muzz.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Smooth)

Let's hear sound clips


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

looks good i was talkin wit v-force jonny abt the muzzys an i almost ordered some but my motor isnt even finish so i didnt i have a custom shorty hmf now


----------



## yama450yfz (Apr 17, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> Very nice. Now we just got to do something with those stock tires...lol


Tell me about it!


----------



## yama450yfz (Apr 17, 2012)

650Brute said:


> Smooth)
> 
> Let's hear sound clips


Here is one from my buddy's Iphone sound quality is never as good as in person this thing sounds sick!
[ame=http://s146.photobucket.com/albums/r263/sexpanther79/Four%20Wheelers/?action=view&current=004-6.mp4]







[/ame]


----------

